# diy shooting sticks



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

I use two full length wood shafts, put side by side and put a rubber band around them wrapped multiple times 2 inches or so down from one end. Works great as a bipod that I use to cradle the ol 22-250 when hunting 'yotes.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Archery or gun?


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I made some a few years back from an old crappie jig pole. I had a ground blind set up for my son during rifle season to ground hunt and needed them for a long lane on one side. It was the kind that telescope out. I took the two lower sections that were about 4 feet long and held them in the X position and used about 20 wraps of electrical tape in a crisscross on the joint about 4inches from the top. The tape will flex to fold down and holds them in place when you spread them out to shoot. You are able to adjust the height by spreading the legs . They are super light and durable and were the best price .... free !


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Made these from fiberglass electric fence posts, castrating rings, & 1/8" sticky back foam. I also made some out of replacement tent poles with the internal bungee cords. They can be broken down & put in a back pack, but I don't have a pic of them.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

take two landscaping stakes, 4 feet long, line them up front and back, drill a hole through them both, put a bolt through them, and put a wing nut on the back somewhat tight, but loose enough so they will still open.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I read somewhere before where someone used the length of a hockey stick by ripping it down the middle then crossing and bolting the 2 halves back together.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

i wiould say i would use a nut on the backside of the bolt that has the coating inside of it to hold it in place but still staying loose enough to use as a hinge... hope this helps.


----------



## mathewsulmx (Apr 3, 2010)

I took two half inch thick dowls and drilled a hole between both and bolted them together. Work great for me. Actually made two sets.


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

Half inch pvc however long you want and a drywall hanger.


Message spread by Paul Revere


----------



## nr33607 (Nov 6, 2011)

jschulz70 said:


> Made these from fiberglass electric fence posts, castrating rings, & 1/8" sticky back foam. I also made some out of replacement tent poles with the internal bungee cords. They can be broken down & put in a back pack, but I don't have a pic of them.


I made a set also out of the replacement tent poles, all I used to connect them together was one of the ends off the old solid rubber bungee chord. I also made a tripod out of bamboo stakes from the home improvement store and tied them togeter with a strip of bicycle innertube.


----------

